# First Summer Game



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pretty good games for a couple Orlando guys. Bogans led all scorers with 24, and Gaines had something like 15 pts and 5 assists.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Pretty good games for a couple Orlando guys. Bogans led all scorers with 24, and Gaines had something like 15 pts and 5 assists.


Bogans was a steal.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

If they played so well, how the hell did they lose by so much?!  

When I saw the score, I had to question whether Gaines had slipped into a coma before the game or not.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> If they played so well, how the hell did they lose by so much?!
> 
> When I saw the score, I had to question whether Gaines had slipped into a coma before the game or not.


Well the Cavs had Lebron, Wagner, Boozer, and Miles all starting and all except maybe Wags will be starters.

Orlando had only one possible starter in Gaines and probably only one other guy who will really be playing in Bogans.

A blowout in summer league really doesnt mean anything at all.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Well the Cavs had Lebron, Wagner, Boozer, and Miles all starting and all except maybe Wags will be starters.
> ...


:yes: That game more than likely would've gone better if TMac was playing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Gaines had 16 points and 5 assists but he also missed 4 free throws and had no rebounds. Looking at it from the stats it seems like he had a decent game. If anybody actually saw the game how did Gaines look out there?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think the game would've been closer if the Magic had put their starting lineup on the floor as well.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Uhh... if we used our starting lineup it would of been a massacre. :laugh:


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Pachulia had an horrible stats line in this game 

0/7 FG, 2/4 FT, 5 fouls, 4 TO, 2pts and 6 rebs in 18 minutes.

He did look promising in the second game though 

19pts, 4/7 FG, 11/14 FT (very impressive), 11 boards, 4 TO in 27 minutes


----------



## Elie (Apr 27, 2003)

what about Cisse ?
Do you see him making the roster this year?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Elie</b>!
> what about Cisse ?
> Do you see him making the roster this year?


I'm wondering the same thing. I wish I could see him play for myself. I don't think his stats have been good, but he does have like 9 blocks in 2 games in only limited minutes. 

He could be a hell of a guy to bring along off the bench. If Oyedeji could earn a spot last season, I could see Cisse getting one this season.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Cisse was a blocking machine the first couple of games. He had 9 blocks in about 20 minutes of both games. However, he hasn't been doing much else. Through 3 games, he has had a total of 9 blocks, 7 rebounds, 6 points, 0 steals, 1 assisst, and 8 fouls.

Keith Bogans has continued to be playing the best for the Magic. After he bested LeBron James with 24 points, he scored 13 points, and followed that with a 22 point effort today. He's definitly making the squad.

Reece Gaines has been steady throughout the 3 games. He's averaging about 12 ppg. One negative is he's averaging more turnovers than assissts.

After a bad first game, Zaza Pachulia, or Z as his coaches and teammates call him, has been stellar. He has the knack of getting to the free throw line and he knocks them down. The past two games he's been averaging 17 ppg and 10 rebounds per game.

Mario Kasun, who was thought would make the team this year, has played poorly thus far. He's averaging 4 ppg, 2 rpg, and only has 1 block through 3 games.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Hmm... do you think Gaines will be a bust? Considering he's getting outplayed by a 2nd rounder....


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> Cisse was a blocking machine the first couple of games. He had 9 blocks in about 20 minutes of both games. However, he hasn't been doing much else. Through 3 games, he has had a total of 9 blocks, 7 rebounds, 6 points, 0 steals, 1 assisst, and 8 fouls.
> 
> Keith Bogans has continued to be playing the best for the Magic. After he bested LeBron James with 24 points, he scored 13 points, and followed that with a 22 point effort today. He's definitly making the squad.
> ...


What about Britton Johnson? He's got a nice stats line after three games for an undrafted dude. Any chance he will make the team?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Britton Johnson*

Is on the Wizards summer roster in Boston, what happened.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Britton Johnson*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Is on the Wizards summer roster in Boston, what happened.


Hell probably play for them too. You can plat for as many teams as u want in different leagues. Its like Bron playing in Orlando and Boston but for the same team. I gues she just signed 2 different contracts with 2 different teams.


----------

